# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Давайте посмотрим насколько этот форум международный :)

## spitamen

Просьба не выходит если зашли то не проголосавшись

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

шпаргалка  ;D

----------


## Algris

Россия, Москва

----------


## Arkadiy

Германия, Мюнхен

----------


## abram4

Израиль.

----------


## Участковый

Россия, Воронеж

----------


## George

Россия, Москва

----------


## gines

Таджикистан, Душанбе.

----------


## umask

Россия, Москва.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Россия, Москва

----------


## saicat

Германия, Дюссельдорф

----------


## pig

Апатиты, Восточная Лапландия aka Мурманская область. Интересно, это ещё Россия или уже Скандинавия?

P.S. Когда голосовал, учёл положение госграницы  :Smiley: .

----------


## bearcat

Сибирь, Омск

----------


## Shu_b

> шпаргалка  ;D


Оказывается мы очень популярны в Испании...   :Cheesy:

----------


## Terry

Украина, Киев

----------


## nEtVIL

Россия, Москва.

----------


## PavelA

Россия,Москва

----------


## MOCT

> шпаргалка ;D


ужас! кенийцы среди нас!!!

----------


## Geser

> ужас! кенийцы среди нас!!!


А че, они такие страшне?

----------


## MOCT

> А че, они такие страшне?


не знаю, никогда не видел.

p.s. пугает не то, что ты знаешь, а неизвестность ;-)

----------


## Dime3us

Россия,Москва.



> не знаю, никогда не видел.
> 
> p.s. пугает не то, что ты знаешь, а неизвестность ;-)


Малдер они здесь очень,очень давно (с)  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## newt

Украина, Чернигов

----------


## Timoha

Эстония, Таллинн! :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

Эстония, Таллинн Ж)

----------


## orvman

Город герой - Чита (это в России находится)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Украина, Чернигов

----------


## anton_dr

Россия, Пермь.

----------


## Delfin

Латвия, Лиепая/Рига  :Wink:

----------


## MedvedD

Минск

----------


## t1lan

Хм.. так не удобно. можно замутить здесь
что-то вроде этого http://www.frappr.com/damagelab и там уже отмечаться.
З.Ы. я из Новосибирска =)

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Россия, Новосибирск

----------


## Илья

Казахстан, Усть-Каменогорск

----------


## fotorama

Из златоглавой я.....

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Интересно посмтреть количество ответов иностранных пользователей на вопрос заданный на незнакомом им языке...

----------


## Exxx

Интересно посмотреть на количество иностранных пользователей, не знающих русский язык, прочитавших этот топик, не смотря на русскоязычность (по крайней мере, на момент создания этого опроса)
всего форума.

----------


## Marija

Латвия, Рига

----------


## GRom

Россия, Москва.

----------


## kires

Кзыл-Орда.Казахстан.
Страна большая а в списке других стран!

----------


## santy

Россия, Алтай.

----------


## Dandy

> Интересно посмотреть на количество иностранных пользователей, не знающих русский язык, прочитавших этот топик, не смотря на русскоязычность (по крайней мере, на момент создания этого опроса)
> всего форума.


Paris, La France!  :Wink:

----------


## joniscoolkz

Казахстан, Алмата

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MiStr

To топикстартер.

Пишется или "Беларусь" или в крайнем случае "Белору*сс*ия". Но ни как не так, как написано сейчас.
Просьба поправить.

----------


## drongo

*MiStr*, поправил.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> По-русски правильно писать Таллин (а не Таллинн), Алма-Ата (а не Алматы), Белоруссия (Беларусь — это трактор), поехать на Украину (а не в Украину), независимо от того, что думают по этому поводу жители указанных мест.


(С) Артемий Лебедев

----------


## MOCT

> (С) Артемий Лебедев


довольно безграмотное заявление, независимо от того, что думает по этому Артемий Лебедев

----------


## aintrust

> довольно безграмотное заявление...


С этим можно поспорить, хоть я и не лингвист по образованию... =)

В русском языке названия очень многих городов и стран пишутся совсем не так, как они на самом деле (с учетом транскрипции) пишутся (или хотя бы звучат), это исторически сложившийся процесс. Почему, к примеру, нужно переходить на написание "Таллинн", если исторически всегда писалось "Таллин", а название города при этом по-эстонски пишется (и писалось всегда) "Tallinn"? Давайте тогда перейдем и на "правильное" написание этой страны, т.е. вместо "Эстония" писать "Ээести" или "Еести", что соответствует эстонскому "Eesti" (Саня меня поправит, если я ошибаюсь)! Что касается "на Украину" или "в Украину", то, возможно, довольно скоро второй вариант написания будет закреплен в словарях в качестве вполне приемлемого, но, насколько мне известно, этого пока еще не случилось, так что правильно все же писать "на Украину", а не как-то иначе.

Кстати, замечу попутно, что с Украиной вообще отдельная история. В английском языке это одна из немногих стран, название которой пишется с определенным артиклем, т.е. "The Ukraine" (что, кстати, может отражать наличие исторического корня в ее названии, т.е. "окраина" с большой буквы - впрочем, это только предположение). Другими словами, Украине "не повезло" в этом смысле не только с русским языком... =)

----------


## MiStr

> *MiStr*, поправил.


Спасибо!

----------


## pig

> исторически всегда писалось "Таллин", а название города при этом по-эстонски пишется (и писалось всегда) "Tallinn"


Оффтоп: в своё время с интересом узнал (из телефильма "Вариант Омега"), что Tallinn - означает "датский город". Возможно, во времена датской оккупации название было несколько иное (Danlinn?), я на слух не очень воспринял.

----------


## aintrust

[offtopic]

Вот тут описана история возникновения названия города Таллин: http://www.e-tallinn.info/last/namehistory.html.

PS. Что касается моего предыдущего сообщения в этой теме, то у меня есть небольшая добавка. Есть такой портал, называется Грамота.ру. Сделав поиск там, я нашел подтверждение не только тому, что правильно нужно писать "Таллин" и "на Украину", но также и всей цитате от Артемия Лебедева...

[/offtopic]

----------


## Catkin

Казахстан, Семипалатинск

----------


## maXmo

Вот меня тоже мучает этот вопрос: Беларусь и Белоруссия – одно из них, я так понимаю, белорусское слово?

А вот насчёт Алматы он, по-моему, не прав, её ведь переименовали.




> (что, кстати, может отражать наличие исторического корня в ее названии, т.е. "окраина" с большой буквы - впрочем, это только предположение)


вот мне тоже так всегда казалось  :Smiley:  видно, этимология может закрепляться языком  :Smiley:  В принципе не суть важно, «на» или «в», просто украинцы затеяли больно масштабную кампанию  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

[offtopic]
Существует распоряжение Администрации Президента Российской Федерации от 17 августа 1995 г. № 1495 "О написании названий государств – бывших республик СССР и их столиц" (ознакомиться можно здесь: http://spravka.gramota.ru/offdocs.html?id=85), согласно которому правильным написанием является "Белоруссия" и "Алма-Ата".
[/offtopic]

----------


## anton_dr

> [offtopic]"Белоруссия"[/offtopic]


На этом и остановимся.

----------


## Shark

Россия, чёрт знает где, где-то в Волгоградской области  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Неужто Капустин Яр?

----------


## maXmo

> "О написании названий государств – бывших республик СССР и их столиц"


Столица Казахстана – Астана, так что указ немножко устарел. А Алма-Ату таки переименовали в 1993.

----------


## aintrust

> Столица Казахстана – Астана, так что указ немножко устарел.


Конечно, но только в том смысле, что сейчас Алма-Ата столицей не является.

----------


## aseke

KAZAKHSTAN, URALSK

----------


## zerocorporated

Казахстан, Астана

----------


## [500mhz]

италия. bassano del grappa

----------


## XP user

Я пишу из Москвы, но я Голландец. Почему Голландия (Нидерланды) не указана? Ваш Царь у нас научился корабли строить...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## [500mhz]

а Ваш у нас водку пить ))))

----------


## XP user

Нет... водку пить мы не умеем. Честно признаюсь...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## [500mhz]

а ну да у вас же там по другой теме больше )))

----------


## XP user

Это миф, кстати...

Paul

----------


## [500mhz]

может и миф но с италии многие оторватся едут туда

----------


## pig

А в позапрошлом веке русские ездили отрываться в Италию...

----------


## [500mhz]

Paul у вас там абсцент разрешен к продажи?

----------


## XP user

> Paul у вас там абсцент разрешен к продажи?


Да с 2005. Абсцент теперь разрешён во всех странах Европейского сообщества... 

Paul

----------


## [500mhz]

в италии только напиток на базе абсцента, 10 процентный (во франции в позапрошлом веке гнали 40 процентный ) )

----------


## maXmo

Paul, да…  :Smiley:  я поначалу сильно сомневался, русский вы или не русский. Хорошо владеете языком.

----------


## AlexGOMEL

BY(дабы небыло сомнений в написании) :Wink:

----------


## Groft

Belarus, Minsk!

----------


## copsmith

Чтой-то тут маловато наших  :Smiley:

----------


## wise-wistful

За то мы в тельняшках  :Wink:

----------


## akok

И на каждом километре

----------


## Stec

Украина Луганская обл.

----------


## Panic!

Украина, Симферополь....

----------


## ananas

Российский БОМЖ

----------


## Белый Сокол

Кишинев, республика Молдова  :Smiley:

----------


## [quote]

Росийское нацменшинство, исчезаюший народ. Не обижайте меня, однако.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## LEON®

Украина, Днепропетровск.

----------


## senyak

Украина, Крым, город Евпатория

----------


## Rampant

Россия, Новосибирск.

----------


## Windows100

Украина, Днепропетровск . рад видеть здесь людей из Днепропетровска   :094:

----------


## kudoks

А я не скажуууууууууууууу......

----------


## terran

Украина, Киев.

----------


## VirCode

Россия, Новосибирск

----------


## kires

А нельзяли в данном опросе удалить Австралию и вместо него прописать Казахстан,всеравно ведь никто не проголосовал из Австралии  :Cheesy:

----------


## pig

Лучше просто добавить. И не только Казахстан, а и все страны с русскоязычными диаспорами.

----------


## sergei84

Литва

----------


## Dextrin

Германия, Берлин

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Россия, Тюмень

----------


## Wild Spirit

Украина, Киев  :Smiley:

----------


## Serrrgio

Украина
Город герой - Севастополь

----------


## snifer67

Беларусь,Солигорск

----------


## Defcon

Украина.Одесса

----------


## Nvidia

Россия,Ленинградская область

----------


## MikeDlg

Россия, Орловская область

----------


## Alexey R

Россия, Тульская область, Алексин.

----------


## paul-13

Беларусь, Брест.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## icotonev

Болгария гр.Ямбол

----------


## Apolo

Россия, Киров :048:

----------


## tmvs

Россия, Ярославль.

----------

